# Connley rods and line rating



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

I've picked up a couple Connley Rods to add to my arsenal one is a 12-20# general purpose rod. Is that line rating for mono or braid, or does it really matter. I'm looking to run either 30# or 50# braid for reference since the reel I'll be using will hold a ton of 20# probably more than I'll ever need. 

Thanks


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Not familiar with Connley rods, I'd say the rating is for mono but you can use both. What is the ounce rating for these rods?


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

He is a custom rod builder but has some already made ones that he is able to ship out quick but can build whatever you are wanting. He doesn't list a lure rating for any of them other than one of the ones I have he says that it is made for casting heavier lures of a couple ounce sinker and bait. 


Side note....He builds on really cool looking rods that are painted to look like wood and they look amazing, They are building one for me now like that and I should have it in less than a month hopefully. If interested his website is Connleyfishing.com


I guess a better question would have been, on any name brand rod if the line rating is for mono should i stay within those same numbers if I use braid or is it ok to use heavier braid due to line diameter. I've never really understood the line rating idea on rods, it makes sense on reels due to capacity, and lure ratings on rods makes sense to me also but I just don't understand why line rating is on rods or how strictly it should be followed or if you can run heavier on braid due to diameter.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

You should probably ask the builder.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Gorge said:


> You should probably ask the builder.


I agree with Gorge. Nice website thanks,...pop.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

officerstanley said:


> I guess a better question would have been, on any name brand rod if the line rating is for mono should i stay within those same numbers if I use braid or is it ok to use heavier braid due to line diameter. I've never really understood the line rating idea on rods, it makes sense on reels due to capacity, and lure ratings on rods makes sense to me also but I just don't understand why line rating is on rods or how strictly it should be followed or if you can run heavier on braid due to diameter.


From the Casting forum:

"Lamiglas used to line rate their rods when a line going to a fish was at 45 degrees (135 to the rod handle). With a rod rated at a maximum of 20# and 20# line going to a fish (at 45 degrees) the line should break before the rod breaks. Having the fish at 45 degrees transfers the load from the tip down to the handle."

I have not seen anything relating to the lower number. As in a of 15# to 20#.


----------

